# HCC - Long completion times



## KieX (Mar 8, 2012)

So was checking my cruncher and saw this:

6 Days for a WU to complete!






Turns out this is something some people are experiencing since the server upgrade: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,32772


So if you see those crazy number, let them crunch, the WCG techies are on to it.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 9, 2012)

If it's the server upgrade, it's a little odd that it's just HCC.  But each client program is written by the researchers I think, so it's not crazy weird.


----------

